# building a fender style neck



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i want to build a strat neck .its probably alot easier to have the adjustment at the rear but i wanted to try to have the adjustment on the headstock & i cant seem to find a tutorial or pictures of how too drill a the hole in the headstock-i remember seeing pictures someware of using the drillpress but i could'n find it please help


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/telecaster-discussion-forum/79699-building-one-piece-neck.html

And there is a jig that can be made with the Tele plans

http://www.drivingblind.org/BASE1.pdf


----------

